# Not Golden but a Soldiers Plea,



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Missing the photo!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Check again, should be there now, I resized it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

These dogs are in Iraq?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> These dogs are in Iraq?


Yes they are.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Folks, can you also please cross post this where ever you can?

Thank SO much!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please pass this website on to them, this organization helps transport dogs from Iraq for US soldiers:

http://www.spcai.org/baghdad-pups.html


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Please pass this website on to them, this organization helps transport dogs from Iraq for US soldiers:
> 
> http://www.spcai.org/baghdad-pups.html


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

oh my God these two dogs are beautiful..I hope that someone will commit to adopt them and that the money can be raised to get them from Iraq to the USA!!

They so deserve it!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Get it posted in the newspaper. People will come through.


----------

